# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Telefona līnijas imitators.

## Vikings

*Priekšvārds.*
Kā ju te pāris reizes esmu stāstījis, kopā ar domubiedriem ievācam vecu civilās aizsardzības un sakaru aparatūru lai to saglabātu un atjaunotu. Pirms laika ienācās sakaru centrāle П-198. To knapi kustinot (150kg) un atdzīvonot pēc 20 gadu dīkstāves radās loģiska ideja - vajadzētu izdarīt tā, lai caur centrāli no mūsu bunkura varētu piezvanīt arī uz ārpasauli. Ideja bija dzimusi.

*Kas ir vajadzīgs?*
Tātad - pamatfunkcija ir imitēt to, ka centrāle ir pieslēgta pilsētas telefonu līnijai, saņemt no centrāles pulsa izsaukuma signālus, tos pārveidot AT komandā kuru padod mobilajam telefonam, kā arī ienākošā zvana gadījumā uz līnijas padot izsaukuma signālu.
Te ir shēma.
Uzreiz brīdinu - shēma ir ļoti partizāniska, taisīta no tā, kas uz sitiena bija pieejams. Zinu, ka tajā ir daudz nepilnības, tādēļ tā ir TIKAI kā uzskates un diskusiju materiāls. Tā kā pieņemu, ka šajā tēmā arī padarīšu ko tālāk, ir cerības, ka šo shēmu pilnveidošu. Kad viss būs savests skatāmā stāvoklī un uzstādīts, ielikšu arī kādu bildi.

*Kā tas strādā?*
Detaļu numerācija pēc shēmas.
Uz telefona līnijas gaidīšanas režīmā bez slodzes jābūt 60V, pie paceltas klausules līnijai parādās slodze un strāvas ierobežojuma dēļ spriegums nokrītas līdz aptuveni 10V. Pēc šīm sprieguma izmaiņām procesors U3 zin, ka ir pacelta klausule. Griežot telefona ripu, impulsu veidā (it kā uz mirkli noliekot klausuli) līnijā tiek padots uzgrieztais cipars. Pa līniju sprieguma svārstību veidā tiek padota arī skaņa. Noliekot klausuli, slodze no līnijas tiek atslēgta un spriegums atkal uzaug līdz 60V. Izsaukuma signāls ir uz līnijas padots 100V maiņspriegums, kurš darbina zvaniņu. Lai nebūtu jāmeklē specifisks 60V barotājs, shēmu baroju no 12V un veidoju sprieguma pārveidotāju uz 60V (Shēmā U2, Q1, TR1). Rezistors R12 irobežo līnijas strāvu pie paceltas klausules uz max 30mA. Līnijas stāvokli caur sprieguma dalītāju R5R6 vēro komparators U4. 2,5V etalonspriegumu tam dod D2 stabilitrons, bet nelielu histerēzi pret traucējumiem piedod R8. Paceļot klausuli, procesors U3 līnijā padod tipisko pīstienu. Asās frontes nedaudz nogludina uz U5 veidotais filtrs un piesummē līnijai caur C10 un R14. Uzgriežot numuru, U3 to padod kā AT komandu uz mobilo telefonu caur JP2. Skaņa no telefona no JP3 tiek padota caur U6, kura pastiprinājumu var pieregulēt optimāli lai to nekropļotu un centrāles klausulē tā būtu pietiekami skaļa. No līnijas skaņa tiek ņemta caur C15 un R20, padota uz mobilā telefona mikrofona ieeju un līmenis tiek pieregulēts atbilstoši lai nekropļo un nav par klusu. Ja mobilais padod izsaukuma komandu pie noliktas klausules, periodiski (apmēram ar 0,5Hz) ar K1 līnija tiek pieslēgta pie 50Hz transformatora uz kuru tajā pat laikā tiek padoti 5V 50Hz impulsi, kurus tas paceļ uz 100V. Centrālē nostrādā relejs, kurš parāda izsaukumu. Pauzē starp izsaukuma signāliem U3 skatās vai klausule gadījumā nav pacelta.
Lažainās lietas:
1. Izsaukuma signāla trafs ir par vāju. Likt lielāku būtu izšķērdība un lieka vietas aizņemšana. Teorētiski varētu ņemt lielāku serdi 60V pārveidotājam, uztīt vēl divus (vai pat tikai vienu) papildus tinumus kuri taisītu +-100V un tos tad ar 50Hz slēgt pie līnijas izsaukuma brīdī. Samazināsies un atvieglosies onstrukcija, tā būs mūsdienīgāka.
2. Pieņemu, ka skaņas ķēdes var uztaisīt daudz labāk, jo viss, kas notiek līnijā (piem, griezta ripa) caur RC ķēdēm lien atpakaļ uz OP izejām.
3. Programmu jāatstrādā labāk un pārskatāmāk.

Turpinājums sekos.

----------


## kaspich

visu cienu par entuziasmu! 
vienigais, ko varu piebilst par to signaala lishanu OPampu ieejaas - var kaadu traniiti [labaak jfet] kaa signaala blokjeetaaju uzlikt, no mcu sablokjeet numura sastaadiishanas/zvaniishanas briidii..
aa, un 100V paarveidotaajs atgaadina muusu cinju ar tiristoru palaishanu  :: 

reku caur D4 paari palikusii energjija [paarveidotaajs lietderiigo energjiju atdod tieshajaa pusperiodaa] tiek atgriezta barotaajaa. it kaa vientaktu, bet bez baigiem demferiem, straadaa, ja slodze ir no 0 liidz max..

----------


## JDat

Kas notiek ja pocim R17 notrūkst vidējais, slīdošais, kontakts?  :: 
Prasās uzlikt kādu R starp U6 Pin1 un Pin2... Bet tas tā, utu bakstīšana.

----------


## Vikings

> 100V paarveidotaajs atgaadina muusu cinju ar tiristoru palaishanu


 Fuck, pamanīji gan. Jā, nenoliegšu, pārveidotāja ideja kopēta no Tevis minētā bloka. Pat serde tāda pati un pulsus dod 555 sērijas taimeris.  ::  Paskatīšos atslēgšanas variantus ar tranzitoriem, doma kā reizi derētu.
JDat, tādā gadījumā centrālē būtu dzirdams baiss pļurkšķis.  ::  Izlabošu.

----------


## next

Riktiigais zvana signaals ir 25Hz.
Pareiza centraale cheko klausules pacelshanu arii zvana laikaa.
Es buutu proveejis pamekleet Nokia22 vai ko tam liidziigu.

----------


## Vikings

Jā, Nokia22 izskatās labs variants, bet fiksi meklējot nekur neatrodu un varu derēt, ka cena nav īsti draudzīga.
Par 25Hz. It kā jau 50 ir maksimums. Pie tam paaugstinošais trafiņš man ir 50Hz mazs 220V->12V tīkla trafiņš, tādēļ izmantoju 50Hz. Spriegums gan ir 2x mazāks, moš arī frekvenci var nomest zemē. Bet kā jau teicu tad šis risinājums ir garām un jādomā kas cits.

----------


## a_masiks

Savulaik mozerā remontēju gan Nokijas 9WLL, gan Nokijas 22, gan Nokijas 32. Viņām visām ir pilsētas telefona līnijas "imitātori" ar visiem pīkstieniem, 60V līnijā,  20mA pie paceltas klausules, 100V 20Hz maiņspriegumu pie izsaukuma.
Nokijai 09 ir pat kaut kur sakarīgas shēmas ar gatavu teksasnieka draiveri no līnijas uz 3v loģiku. pārējām divām noškām servisa manuāļos shēmas netika dotas.
pārpalikumi no šiem devaisiem visticamāk ka mētājas tur pat... tajā pat vietā... IMHO pa kādu piečuku vai cēneri tos var dabūt. Ja baisi vajag - varu uzzvanīt bijušamiem kolēģiem.
gan maza atruna - ne par velti jamie devaisi darbnīcā mētājas. katram bija kaukāds gļuks....

----------


## Vikings

Ak, nu nokāvāt man radošumu.  ::  Kā izrādās viss jau ir uztaisīts iepriekš. a_masiks, ja vien tas nerada kādus apgrūtinājumus - labprāt par tādām naudiņām kādu ieprktu.

----------


## a_masiks

Sazvanīju. Nu, pagaidām visi jau ir prom, skatīsies rīt kaukur krāmu noliktavā.... taču tika izteiktas provizoriskas versijas, ka varētu būt arī izpidžināti ārā.
Vēl ir iespēja to pašu noorganizēt ar huaweju vārtejām. tjpa paņemt kā mazcenniekus. Bet tie ir jauni devaisi, ar garantiju un 18 mēnešu līgumu. /dara to pašu ko nokijas un vēl daudz vairāk/
http://www.lmt.lv/lat/abonentiem/mobila ... mi&model=9

ps- runa iet par Huawei B260, /Option GlobeSurfer III /  nevis tiem USB puļķīšiem.

----------


## Vikings

OK, tad gaidīšu ziņu rīt par to Nokiju. LMT variants nav slikts, bet vajadzība nav tik svarīga lai tajā ieguldītu nopietnu piķi. Tad ja nav pieejamai Nokias šroti drīzāk pabeidzu savu devaisu priekš kura principā viss jau ir sagādāts un strādā.

----------


## JDat

Paga. Kādu nokāvi? Ir OK. Uztaisa kastīti kas savieno analogo līniju ar mobiļņiku. Varbūt ka kaut kas tml jau ir uztaisīts, bet nu. Domāju ka Vikinga kastei ir sava custom piegarša...

----------


## ansius

::  nu tik pat labi ja ir vēlme varu tev ISDN NT kasti iedot, man te mētājas viena. ārā mest žēl, bet nu ar vien vairāk pārliecinos ka nevajadzēs jau nu toč.

----------


## JDat

> nu tik pat labi ja ir vēlme varu tev ISDN NT kasti iedot, man te mētājas viena. ārā mest žēl, bet nu ar vien vairāk pārliecinos ka nevajadzēs jau nu toč.


 Kāds ISDN bunkurā. Šiem tak nav LTC līnija tur. Sakari ar ārpasauli caur mobīlo. Tapēc (cik sapratu) arī tika uzsākts šis projekts. Varbūt ne tikai tāpēc. Absolūti prikolīgi ka ar CA centrāli var svānīt uz jebkuru vietu pasaulē. Uzgriez ar impulsu ciparripu numuru un piezvani uz Pentagonu.  ::  Sakari CA trauksmes laikā ar ārpasauli no bunkura garantēti.  ::  LTC līnija ta maksā kaut ko. A mobiļņikā ielādē zivi vai tml un priecājies... D

----------


## ansius

> Kāds ISDN bunkurā. Šiem tak nav LTC līnija tur.


 pieslēgta nav, gan jau, ka gali ir, tikai neviens nezin, kur, kas un kā... 

interesantas lietas ir atrodamas Ogres mūzikas skolas pagrabos (jo tā sākotnēji tika celta kā partijas ēka) un tur ir kabeļi kas aiziet nezin kur un nav nekur dokumentēti (nu vismaz man zināmos avotos, gan jau kaut kur Maskavas arhīvos ir). 

IMHO

mobiļņiks ir fun pēc, ne kas vairāk, jo GSM tīkls atomkaru toč diez vai pārdzīvotu...  ::  tik cik vadu līnijās var būt problēmas ar EMP. Nesen noskatījos Trinity and Beyond (1995) kas iedeva interesantu perspektīvu par kodolizmēģinājumu daudzumu, tai skaitā lielā augstumā un ar attiecīgajiem EMP. pa laimi elektronika tajā laikā bija pietiekami analoga un robusta, lai nenomirtu.

par NT kasti ir tā ka viņa var veikt arī iekšējās centrāles uzdevumus starp diviem telefona aparātiem, attiecīgi var pasmelties idejas kā tur līnijas emulācija ir risināta...

----------


## Vikings

Ansius, tas ko saucam par bunkuru ir neliela bumbu patvertne taisīta pēc stingrākajām PSRS brāķa tradīcijām tīri ķeksīša pēc. Tajā noteikti nav telefona vadu. Pie tam man ir viena T2 karte par kuru man nav jāmaksā. Tādēļ izvēlos mobilos sakarus. Tas viss ir tīri demonstrēšanas un pašu prieka pēc, ne tuvu neceru, ka tas varētu izdzīvot pēc atomkara. Bet ja tiešām šis ISDN NT nav vajadzīgs - tīri intereses pēc to paņemtu.

Ogrē starp citu ir bijušais dzelzceļa rezerves vadības bunkurs. Tiesa gan, gandrīz pilnīgi tukšs.

----------


## tornislv

Offtopiks: ir kādi kompetenti ļauži ar`, kas varētu uzrīkot ekskursiju bez bīstamības dzīvībai un veselībai pa tēvu zemes bunkuriem, PSRS armijas objektiem, raķešu bāzēm, etc. pret materiālu, morālu vai monetāru ziedojumu? Citādi pa drupatai pašam vākt informāciju lauž un vēl šad tad ārzemju ciemiņi atbrauc ...

----------


## Vikings

Offtop on
Hm, torni, jā, domāju, ka pastāstīt būtu šis tas. Ne tik daudz gan pa armijas bāzēm zinām kā par civilo aizsardzību, bet ja interesē, var piekāpt ciemos pie mums, esam Rīgas centrā pie Tirdzniecības ostas.  :: 
Ā, un vairāk par bāzēm - nesen izlaista otrā grāmata "Latvija - PSRS karabāze".
Offtop off

----------


## kaspich

Torni, nu Tu gan slinks esi palicis. :P
vai tad nav kaifs aizbraukt uz Baldoni 2, un pasham [piem.] atrast to tanku poligonu?
tiesa gan, info gribeetos plashaaku. ar karteem, nianseem. buus noteikti jaaieperk Vikinga piemineetaa graamata  ::

----------


## Andrejs

Ja nu interesē, varu apmaiņā pret ekskursiju uz patvertni uzdāvināt pavecu samsung PBX ar daļēji aizmirstu _knowhow_ kā to programmēt. 
Riktīgi patīk ka kāds šādas lietas dara.

----------


## Vikings

Tad jau drīzāk interesētu kāda maza dekāžu soļu centrālīte, ja vien tādas ir bijušas un vēl ir saglabājušās. Bet arī no tāda dzelža neatteikšos. Patvertni varu arī tā pat vien parādīt.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Diemžēl bijušos kolēģus nevaru vairs sazvanīt.... acīm redzot vai nu naf neko atraduši, vai arī tiem baisais loms meklēt...
ir iespēja ka kaut kur mājās mētājas modēmu plates no nokijām 720, 520 vai motorolām... diemžēm tie bija NMT telefoni, un no tām varēs pasmelties tikai shēmu risinājumus un var būt kādas detaļas.
GSM telefonu vadība nebūs TIK vienkārša, kā liktos. Ibo ja numuru savāc un veic zvanu caur telefona štepseli - tas automātā no paša telefona tiek formēts kā datu vai faksa zvans. Kodēšana pavisam cita un sarunāties varēs tikai delfīnu modē ar centrāles modēmu...
Tb - te prasītos pēc Raimondiņa tipa murdziņiem - tjipa relejus paralēli telefona pogām - kontrolieri kas klabina relejus, ienākošo zvanu no vibras noņemt, utt....

----------


## Vikings

Nu nekas traks, tā pat manējā konstrukcija ir tuvu pabeigtai. Žēl, a nekur sludinājumos tādas lietas nevaru atrast. Nepiekritīšu gan par zvanīšanu caur datu štekeri - jau mēģināju caur siemensu zvanīt padodot AT komandu un darbojās viņš kā vienkārši zvanot.

----------

